

Bad News: Germany Can Borrow for Free.  - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/bad-news-germany-can-borrow-for-free/257527/

======
tosseraccount
USA basically borrows "for free", also.

[http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-
center/in...](http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-
center/interest-rates/Pages/TextView.aspx?data=yield)

Shorter term rates are close to zero. Borrow 10 bucks and pay back $10.02 a
year later.

------
tinfoilhat
at least Germany doesn't invade other countries for oil

